# West Coast/Welcome back Fishin' Magician MNG March 21 2pm



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Well....the news is in.... Shawn is getting better and is ready for fishing(most of all) and some socializing. I am looking to set up a Meet and Greet in Ludington Mid March"ish" date to be set in stone in a couple weeks after some further discussion. I will be availiable all but the last weekend of March so it will be prior to that.....Feel free to sign up and offer a choice of a date. This will more than likely happen at Michael's(because they have adequate space) in downtown Ludington on a Saturday night(Shawn's call on sat nite...). Sign up below!!! Look forward to seeing a bunch of you.

Adam


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Hello Adam - It's still a little early yet but pencil me in for the M & G.

Glad to hear Shawn is doing better! Is he still up in TC or has he been moved down to Memorial? 

--Matt


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

He is actually in GR during the week and home on weekends...


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks...Glad to hear it!!!


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

Yuppers, I am back lets hang out and kill some fish! At least talk about ones we have killed. I am down for whenever, so just tell us when you all can make it.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

How about March 21?


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

So how does March 14th sound. I have a feelin that the steel will be around then. We could hit the pier then have some beers.


----------



## bumpbottom (Jan 3, 2006)

I'd like to meet up with you guys again. 3/7 and 3/21 are the only times I can get there. If I miss it Shawn thats ok.... still have to catch up with you to drink a couple cold ones and listen to the band







.


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

March 21st is good for me


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Wanna set it for the 21st then???


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

March 21st sounds good lets give it a go. Fish then drink anyone?


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

fishin'magician' said:


> March 21st sounds good lets give it a go. Fish then drink anyone?


I may be able to play! If nothing else I will be there to drink...


----------



## bumpbottom (Jan 3, 2006)

I am in for the 21st. Here fishy fishy fishy


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

I'll try to make it. I might have to work a booth at the Ultimate Sport Show that weekend in GR for the Lodge I work at in Alaska. My boss isn't 100% sure if he is gonna want us to work that show, so if its a no-go on the show, I'm sure I'll make an appearance.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

gomer said:


> I'll try to make it. I might have to work a booth at the Ultimate Sport Show that weekend in GR for the Lodge I work at in Alaska. My boss isn't 100% sure if he is gonna want us to work that show, so if its a no-go on the show, I'm sure I'll make an appearance.


Well if you are at the show I will see you on Sunday....


----------



## Sprig (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm in for the 21st.


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

lets do a Ludington Pier i would say the down wind side. then we can go to the bar for a cold one. we could even do a afternoon fishery so people can get here from a long distance if they want.


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

So lets fish on 3/21/09 at 2PM on the down wind pier at Ludington.If anyone needs directions or anyother info please feel free to send me a pm on here. Then we can find a nice warm spot to have a beverage and some munchies afterwards.:evilsmile


----------



## bk7799 (Feb 23, 2005)

I should be able to make it. See ya there.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I'll try to make it.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I plan to be there. Anyone want to carpool from GR?


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

Fishing has been pretty good


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice fish Shawn
I hope to get me a few of those on the 21st.


----------



## bumpbottom (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi all,
I need to get a total count of participants.... i am bringing goodies.Please add to the running total . THX

Bumpbottom + 2=3


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Carpmaster = 4


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

RippinLipp = 5


----------



## Sprig (Jul 18, 2004)

Sprig and BK7799 = 6 and *7*


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

FM Makes it 10


----------



## GILL_SLAYER (Dec 19, 2008)

I may be able to make it and will probably bring a buddy. I start a new job Monday and I will know for sure very soon!


----------



## malidewd (Sep 11, 2006)

I wish I could make it. My better half will be out of town that weekend, leaving me home with my daughter. Good luck and hook one for me.

Glad to see you are doing better Shawn, maybe I'll see ya on the pier.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Well bk7799 is out now.....anyone else joining in on the fun?????


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

O K So lets hit the north pier which is right at the west end of us10 in town next to the public beach.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I'm still planning on coming and looking forward to it. I'll be bringing my buddy Rick or maybe my dad along.

What size/color bags should I be bringing?


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> I'm still planning on coming and looking forward to it. I'll be bringing my buddy Rick or maybe my dad along.
> 
> What size/color bags should I be bringing?


Nickel to quarter sized bags...I am still tying some pink, some orange and some chart....


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

I always tie pink with white floats and chart with chart floats.


----------



## Buter (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm going to make an appearance. Hopefully you boys don't show me up to bad...


----------



## bumpbottom (Jan 3, 2006)

whoever saves me a spot will get to eat first


----------



## bumpbottom (Jan 3, 2006)

If the group gets separated somehow...... are we meeting later at Michaels and at what time?


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

Micheal's at 7:00PM


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

My buddy and dad bailed so I will probably be bringing my 3 kids along. Looking like a pretty nice day anyhow.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Sounds good!


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

My mistake. I posted my report and some pictures by mistake here when I meant to start a new thead. The new thread is now up.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

post moved...


----------

